# Podcast interview with China Mieville



## Stephen Aryan (Apr 20, 2010)

As part of a podcast I co-host and our regular book club, we will be interviewing China Mieville about his book The City and The City. So if you have read the book and would like to ask him a question about it, please get in touch via the website which includes email addresses. We will ask him as many questions as possible in the time we have. Deadline for questions is Friday 14th May.

Thanks

Steve
home (Comic Book Outsiders)


----------



## Stephen Aryan (May 20, 2010)

This week we interviewed China Mieville about The City and The City and the episode is now available to download for free from the website www.comicbookoutsiders.com or via the book review blog www.stevesfantasybookreviews.blogspot.com


----------

